# Vape King - Another grand opening coming your way



## Stroodlepuff (29/3/16)

Whats this? Another Vape King Store opening?

"Ooooh...Aaaaah" - say the people!

"We agree totally and are just as excited" - Say team Vape King!

Join us this Saturday!!! You know you dont want to miss out!


There will be a grand prize giveaway of an amazing hamper, snacks and more. 

You know you dont want to miss out

​
[RSVP=21156]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

Forfcuksakes - 1
Stroodlepuff - 5

Total: 6

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/16)

Gonna miss this one.  FOMO!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/3/16)

Awwww. Don't worry @Rob Fisher. There will be plenty more 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (31/3/16)

mmmmmmm I might just swing by. Love the vibe at new store openings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (31/3/16)

Nice guys. Congrats


----------



## Silver (31/3/16)

Congrats on this @Stroodlepuff 

Wishing you guys all the best with the opening and the future in the new location

Way to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/3/16)

Congrats you all!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/16)

Thanks everyone xxx

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/4/16)

Hi @Stroodlepuff 
Congrats on the opening of your new store.
Yous are probably so busy but if you have a chance post some pics for us.
Unfortunately working today so won't be able to make a turn.
But once again
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Forfcuksakes (2/4/16)

Thanks @Gizmo for the help and for taking all my money. Shop looks really nice.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/16)

Was great to see the new shop in the South!
Place looks very good and has a lovely feel
Wishing you all the best with the shop @Vape King South , @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff 

As I said before, its quite remarkable to see things develop from very humble beginnings to a retail presence.

Managed to buy an Ego AIO - (for HRH) - and if she doesnt like it, I think i may just annex it. Also got some of @Paulie's Pear and a few more cool vape bands.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Forfcuksakes (3/4/16)

@Stroodlepuff @Gizmo So who won the Hamper?


----------

